# Taiji uniforms



## Taiji fan (Nov 17, 2002)

For a long time now Taijiquan seems to have been one of the few martial arts where people turn up to class in a variety of oufits.....maybe partly to taiji's identity crisis....the tie dyed purple trousers always seem to make it into a class.....I got really fed up with this and introduced a uniform.  What a change there has been in the class, people still come in for their 'gentle exercise' :uhyeah: but there is a more workman like feel to the class.....our uniform is nothing extravagant, just black trousers and a red top either T shirt or polo shirt with the school name on the front and logo on the back, but even one of the students commented the other day tat she felt everyone looked more together rather than the usual 'rag-bag' load of taiji people.......


----------



## sean_stonehart (Nov 17, 2002)

At my school, we all wear uniforms. It adds like you said a sense of workmanship to the class & the sense of unity to the class. However, I also teach at a local university & some of the people wear uniforms, some don't. It's (uniform policy) not something we've ever pushed since we are talking about a college program & let's face it... it's not exactly the most cash heavy period in your life! At least not for me anyway...  But there, it's always a guess as to what people are gonna walk in wearing, but so far people have kept it clean & conservative. I'd like to get people on the same page, again for the work attitude it brings & the unity it brings, but I'm just happy these folks remember from class to class what's going on!


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 17, 2002)

There was a thread that began with the issue of taiji footwear and segued into other areas.  It can be found here.

I think the issue of uniforms in CMA was addressed somewhere else, but I can't find it right now.

Bottom line, uniforms make people feel like they are part of a group.  When they have a group identity, they are more likely to care about their appearance.  When they care about their appearance, they behave a little more "professionally" than when they can wander about in their PJs without the fear of reprisal.

Regardless of the art you study, uniforms only benefit the student.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 17, 2002)

YILI-  

your mailbox is full. clean it out so i can send you a message!


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 17, 2002)

*theneuhauser* -

While my PM inbox is in all actuality _completely empty_, I have been having trouble with this for a while...

Feel free to email me at yilifatboy1@yahoo.com if you wish...


----------



## Elfan (Nov 17, 2002)

I take karate and get to dance around in white pajamas!!!! Ya I'm kewl!!!!


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 19, 2002)

> Regardless of the art you study, uniforms only benefit the student.


 true and its amazing how much you improve your techniques wearing one........my kicks were really crappy till I put on a dobohk and wammy an nice cracking sound after that........


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 19, 2002)

Sorry to break the news to you, but many modern uniforms are made specifically to enable just that sound...

It was a big deal back a number of years ago - Chuck Norris was the spokesperson for Century, and they did a big ad campaign in all the magazines advertising these new uniforms cuts specifically to enhance that popping noise.

If you want to be impressive, get that popping sound when wearing a t-shirt or something else nice and soft...

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 19, 2002)

> Sorry to break the news to you, but many modern uniforms are made specifically to enable just that sound...


 who cares it still sounds good, its not like it works automatically you still have to put in enough effort and I can pull the same snap in a pair of soft trousers........ :ultracool 

My techniques still improved, just like when taiji students get  into a decent pair or shoes........


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 19, 2002)

Not trying to be contradictory, but you are still in error regarding the effort put out to get a snap out of your punch...

The correct body mechanics behind a proper punch _will_ cause a uniform jacket to snap or pop.  But using that snap or pop as a yardstick to show your technique is necessarily better or even being done properly is in error.  I say this because you can get the jacket to snap or pop with improperly executed techniques as well...

I am _not_ saying yours are improperly executed.  I would have to see you perform one to judge that.  All I am saying is that the snap or pop is not necessarily an indicator that you are doing any better than before.

Also, I don't say this to you specifically, but also to the general reading audience at large who may or may not have one of the specially designed theatrical uniforms and who may or may not think that because their clothes make noise their techniques are good...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> 
> *my kicks were really crappy till I put on a dobohk and wammy an nice cracking sound after that........ *



So do you do Taiji or TKD or both?  Just wondering...  That must be quite a change, going from one into the other.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 19, 2002)

trying not to split hairs here...effort meaning you still have to move...the pop doesn't happen when you are standing still  

It was rather tongue in cheek...my technique improved because I was wearing the new uniform...ie became part of the group, looked the part, felt the part...... infact, I used to fall off my legs with a low roundhouse before I got my suit then after that.....balance improved no end...maybe it was a magic dobohk



> specially designed theatrical uniforms


 mmmnn wear do you get these from?



> So do you do Taiji or TKD or both? Just wondering... That must be quite a change, going from one into the other.


 never studied TKD........:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> 
> *never studied TKD........:asian: *



Then I am wondering why you called it a dobohk...  That is the Korean term for the uniform.  Perhaps you studied another Korean art...?


----------



## chufeng (Nov 19, 2002)

When sparring, if you hear the "pop," it means they missed you.



chufeng


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 20, 2002)

> Perhaps you studied another Korean art...?


 Yes I studied another Korean art.



> When sparring, if you hear the "pop," it means they missed you.


----------



## yilisifu (Nov 24, 2002)

I agree wholly with Yiliquan 1...wearing a standardized uniform makes one a part of a group.  It also gives a sense of, "Now I'm doing it."  CMA should adopt standardized uniforms.  I think they'd be surprised at how it changes the atmosphere of their classes.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 19, 2003)

At our school, the "uniform" consists of a gray shirt (t-shirt, long sleeved, or sweater) with our logo, and pants.  This isn't required of rank beginners, but is suggested, and is required for those students that have finished the form.  I agree that it changes the attitude, giving more of a sense of a group.  However, I believe that it is not only the uniforms but the atmosphere of the group that defines the average attitude of the students.  What is better?  A group of students who come to class and do various things like chatting while wearing uniforms, or another group that does not wear uniforms but focuses on training?  Peace


----------

